# The complaints department.



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Strange set of circumstances but we decided to shoot a couple of pics for the company complaints dept. After roping in a few volunteers we ended up with this (no animals or detailers hurt in the making etc etc):


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting series. Post Processing works well for the mood.










Is the sky burned down to the edge of the roof on purpose or is that like a feathering thing?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

You guys are too cool for school


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dornrade said:


> Interesting series. Post Processing works well for the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't post process this shot but believe it to be the combination of a graduated filter and a number of lightroom presets.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha, cracking pics... I guess you got Barnesy to help with the kidnapping shot, just to make sure it was 'just so'. 

PS Who was the gimp? Dare they own up? My guess is Reggie


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Haha, cracking pics... I guess you got Barnesy to help with the kidnapping shot, just to make sure it was 'just so'.
> 
> PS Who was the gimp? Dare they own up? My guess is Reggie


LOL have a look on my FB page mate - all is revealed in the tags!! and barnsey's skill in this area was vital !!!!:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are pretty cool, like #5, #7 and the last one.

Bret


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I reckon I could take those 3! :doublesho

Nice photo's though :thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice choice of getaway car an A40 ...is this a scene from Heartbeat ?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Good piccys, nicely done :thumb:

However, if I saw that before placing any business, I'd go elsewhere. Not because I think it's the slightest bit 'serious', it just doesn't sit right

Let's hope other customers don't feel the same :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rob750 said:


> Nice choice of getaway car an A40 ...is this a scene from Heartbeat ?


That Austin 'aint no getaway car its immobile!! You can fit a body in the boot mind........


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They are fantastic pics


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> They are fantastic pics


Cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

quality pics.

Where can i get that long coat that is shown the best in pic 4 ?

I WANT!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nickos said:


> quality pics.
> 
> Where can i get that long coat that is shown the best in pic 4 ?
> 
> I WANT!!!


Easy! thats my new jacket, pics here:





































Its by a tailor called Nick Holland, he's got a place in town but you can get them online too:

http://www.coggles.com/store/list/Holland Esquire/23/M?gclid=CID3nZSA450CFcts4wod6lW9OQ

Hope that helps! You don't have to go do a bank job in it but once you put it on you might just want to :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent pics, out of interest what does your company do? I assume you don't get many complaints lol!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can just imagine Vinnie lurking round the corner getting a bit.... emotional, great pics which must have been fun to shoot.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Excellent pics, out of interest what does your company do? I assume you don't get many complaints lol!


Flower arrangements.:lol:

Quality pics guys.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The faces look far too well nice and moisturised to be hardmen

All except Bryan - he looks proper hard!!!!!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like a promo for a "lock - stock" film that hasnt been made.

Very nice.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Vee Dub!!

NICE MkII


----------

